# Tecom Properties



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

We have heard of a new residential development in Tecom which apparently is next to the Greens. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Wilfie said:


> We have heard of a new residential development in Tecom which apparently is next to the Greens. Does anyone know anything about that?



Yes, Tecom is right opposite the Greens and you can get an apartment there for a good price and it is quite central to 'new Dubai'. That's the good news. The bad news is that it's a building site with unfinished roads, mayhem traffic and dust like you wouldn't believe. Getting in and out of there in the morning is a nightmare. I avoid it like the plague in the mornings, even though it's the shortest route from where I live to my kids' school. It can take 45minutes to drive down the road that runs between the Greens in Tecom. In the afternoons, it's a 2 minute drive. So I guess it depends on how much you value your time in the mornings.

Just to clarify, Tecom is an area with lots of apartment building and a few hotels. It's ideally situated, but at the moment, the infrastructure is woeful.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Me again.  I just read that you have your daughter registered at a school in Greens. I presume you mean Regent? Tecom is very close to Regent, so that would be handy for you. You would still have to allow half an hour to get out of Tecom and fight the traffic to the school in the morning as there isn't much parking there, either. That said, the school pickup would be an absolute breeze.


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for all of your info. A few more questions if you don't mind. Do you know how much then rents would be for a 3 bed in that area or in the Greens? Does your child go to The Regent? If so, what are your thoughts? Do you know if there are any mother and baby clubs in the area? My wife doesn't drive so it would have to be local.

Thanks again.



flossie said:


> Me again.  I just read that you have your daughter registered at a school in Greens. I presume you mean Regent? Tecom is very close to Regent, so that would be handy for you. You would still have to allow half an hour to get out of Tecom and fight the traffic to the school in the morning as there isn't much parking there, either. That said, the school pickup would be an absolute breeze.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I found bhomes.com to be brilliant in regards to property. Last time I was on site, they didn't seem to have any 3 beds in The Greens but the one beds were going for £100k - £150k. I guess that if you double that, it should give you a budget. Keep checking the site; they regularly update it and it would give you current cost!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I think Maz meant Dirhams, not pounds for those prices. 

I don't mean to be all doom and gloom, but your wife may find it hard in Dubai if she doesn't drive. Even though Tecom is close to Regent, it's not really an option to walk there. Maybe if you got an apartment in the Green she could, but it will be hard in the heat.

Sorry, my kids don't go to Regent. It did get some bad press a couple of years ago, but from all accounts, it's improved. I do know one child that attended there and she and her parents were really with happy with it.

Also, check out Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds as they might have something. You can't lease an apartment without your residency visa though, so unless your company is getting the lease, you may have to stay in temporary accommodation until that's sorted out.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

flossie said:


> I think Maz meant Dirhams, not pounds for those prices.
> 
> I don't mean to be all doom and gloom, but your wife may find it hard in Dubai if she doesn't drive. Even though Tecom is close to Regent, it's not really an option to walk there. Maybe if you got an apartment in the Green she could, but it will be hard in the heat.
> 
> ...


Apologies. I did mean dirhams!!! Typo!!


----------

